# Toisella puolen



## Maabdreo

It's a two-post day!

Can anyone explain why the phrase "toisella puolen" is grammatical? Why doesn't it have to be "toisella puolella"?


----------



## Hakro

"Toisella puolen" is not strictly grammatical but it's a common phrase. 
The proper form is, as you said, "toisella puolella".


----------



## Maabdreo

Thanks Hakro. In that case, I'm curious where the incorrect but common version came from.


----------



## Määränpää

VISK § 1263


> *Huom.* Sana voi olla _n_-loppuinen yksiköllisenä ja noudattaa samaa sijan suhteen inkongruenttia ilmaustyyppiä kuin _i_:llinen instruktiivi: _Mieti *mistä kohden* sivua mainospaikkasi ostat! (E); – – minut hinattiin kielimuurin *väärälle puolen* (E)_.




VISK § 1303


> Muutamat pronominit ja kvanttorit muodostavat substantiivien kanssa adverbiaalina toimivia kiteytyneitä inkongruentteja lausekkeita, joissa substantiiviedussana on partitiivissa tai instruktiivissa (b). Vain osalla on kongruoiva vastine (c).
> 
> (b)
> pitkän ~ vähän aikaa, pitkäksi ~ vähäksi aikaa | pitkästä aikaa | tällä erää ~ haavaa, tällä tietoa, kaikella muotoa | hyvillä ~ pahoilla mielin | näillä keinoin ~ kurin | tällä välin | toiselta puolen | puolelta päivin | näiltä nurkin ~ kohdin | missä kohtaa ~ kohdin | missä ~ suuressa ~ vähässä määrin | yksissä tuumin
> 
> (c)
> tällä ~ millä ~ monella ~ sillä tapaa vrt. tällä tavalla | viidellä sataa, samalla ~ toisella kertaa vrt. viidellä sadalla, toisella kerralla | näillä main ~ seuduin ~ paikoin vrt. näillä mailla| millä ~ sillä tavoin vrt. millä tavalla | yhdestä kohtaa vrt. yhdestä kohdasta


----------



## Maabdreo

Ah, so that explains _tällä kertaa _and _pitkästä aikaa _as well, to the extent I understood it. Thanks for the references.


----------

